
DSWB: IBM's All-In-One Tool for Data Scientists - xrowlabs
http://programmingzen.com/2016/04/12/ibm-dswb-tool-for-data-scientists/
======
brudgers
Signup:
[https://my.datascientistworkbench.com/register](https://my.datascientistworkbench.com/register)

------
ommunist
wow, RStudio for free.

